# Cheddar's posts :) (pic heavy!)



## spud's_mum

Hey guys, most of you have already heard about cheddar but here is his thread.

Cheddar is a Mongolian gerbil and is 2.5 years old.

When he's not making a mess or eating he's climbing all over me.




I have to be quick as he jumps out of the cage to see me so I have to catch him (sorry about the blurry pic)


This is where he sleeps 


And he loves to chill out and eat in his sand bath 


Here is his home:


He has plenty of wood shavings to burrow in and at the bottom there is Timothy hay. There are also tunnels buried in the substrate.

Just some more cute pics


----------



## waretrop

Very cute. These little guys are so smart. I have even seen them read notes and do simple commands like spin, jump, lay. I had a mouse that walked along with me as if he were on a leash. I love little rodents.


----------



## keepergale

So do my snakes

Just kidding


----------



## waretrop

Yea keepergale....bet your snakes would "spin, jump, and lay" to get a treat, like poor little Cheddar...


----------



## TMartin510

Haha he's a cool little fella


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hurrraaahhhhhh for Cheddar!!!!!
He deserves his own thread!!!!


----------



## keepergale

waretrop said:


> Yea keepergale....bet your snakes would "spin, jump, and lay" to get a treat, like poor little Cheddar...


They even check out my Chihuahuas


----------



## spud's_mum

Here's the start of his burrows 




Hopefully going to get some megasorb to mix in with the wood shavings so that it holds his tunnels better. I put on hay but he seems to ignore it 
Q


----------



## AnimalLady

CHEDDAR! My man! I love the last pic, black and white. Lovely little guy 

I had 2 hamsters once... then, i got home from school one day to find one hamster eating the other hamsters eye, it . was . horrible. 
he actually survived though, and got the nick name "See YA" LMAO ok ok sick humor... anywho, i loved those little boogers


----------



## spud's_mum

AnimalLady said:


> CHEDDAR! My man! I love the last pic, black and white. Lovely little guy
> 
> I had 2 hamsters once... then, i got home from school one day to find one hamster eating the other hamsters eye, it . was . horrible.
> he actually survived though, and got the nick name "See YA" LMAO ok ok sick humor... anywho, i loved those little boogers


I had a similar experience to this!
I had 2 Russian dwarf hamsters (aero and nibbles) and the woman at the pet shop told me they like having company.
After a year, they started to fight.
One night it was so bad that I got my mum and they were attacking each other. They in the shape of a ball and it was really hard to split them up.

Aero had scratched all down his neck and a deep cut on his face, he was bleeding a bit but he lived!

Moral of the story, don't trust pet shops!


----------



## spud's_mum

I have cheddar some food and put a natural dried mix on top. He took a bit in his mouth and ran away. He was like a dog with a ball!
He then started to dig:


And disappeared moments later into this hole:


----------



## Gillian M

Very cute!


----------



## spud's_mum

It was at this moment that cheddar realised that I had taken all the sunflower seeds out of his food. He wasn't happy.


----------



## Gillian M

AnimalLady said:


> CHEDDAR! My man! I love the last pic, black and white. Lovely little guy
> 
> I had 2 hamsters once... then, i got home from school one day to find one hamster eating the other hamsters eye, it . was . horrible.
> he actually survived though, and got the nick name "See YA" LMAO ok ok sick humor... anywho, i loved those little boogers


Hi. Sorry about that. Are hamsters easy/hard to deal with?


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> It was at this moment that cheddar realised that I had taken all the sunflower seeds out of his food. He wasn't happy.
> View attachment 156010


Oh.....adorable little guy! GOD bless.

How long have you had him for?


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Sorry about that. Are hamsters easy/hard to deal with?


I think hamsters are a bit harder to deal with. They are less cooperative and also are nocturnal. They also get nippy too. I've loved all the ones I've had though. I think gerbils are easier (apart from the fact that they destroy everything and kick substrate everywhere)


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh.....adorable little guy! GOD bless.
> 
> How long have you had him for?


I've had him for around 2.5 years


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> I think hamsters are a bit harder to deal with. They are less cooperative and also are nocturnal. They also get nippy too. I've loved all the ones I've had though. I think gerbils are easier (apart from the fact that they destroy everything and kick substrate everywhere)


Wow....that hard to deal with? I was thinking of one: I saw them at a shop nearby. But I don't want to get one; then begin to struggle with him. Know what I mean?


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow....that hard to deal with? I was thinking of one: I saw them at a shop nearby. But I don't want to get one; then begin to struggle with him. Know what I mean?


They are amazing pets.
Most are naturally tame too.
Believe it or not, cheddar has always been this take from the day I bought him home.
As long as you have a deep cage full of substrate and some cardboard tubes their happy


----------



## spud's_mum

Oh and I forgot to say that they like company. 
And I've never had a gerbil bite me.
(Touch wood )
Even my old shy one cheese never bit me. Only had the odd light nibble.

And if your looking for a pet that loves your company, gerbils are great. Cheddar is always at the door the minute that I walk in the cage wanting to come out


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh and I forgot to say that they like company.
> And I've never had a gerbil bite me.
> (Touch wood )
> Even my old shy one cheese never bit me. Only had the odd light nibble.
> 
> And if your looking for a pet that loves your company, gerbils are great. Cheddar is always at the door the minute that I walk in the cage wanting to come out


Great to hear that they like company, unlike torts that only run for food.  One cannot really give and take with a tort, cannot train a tort, cannot train them to do anything.


----------



## Gillian M

Need a *hare* dryer for Cheddar?


----------



## AnimalLady

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Sorry about that. Are hamsters easy/hard to deal with?


They were easy for me! I fed them and cleaned them and that was that lol.


----------



## Gillian M

AnimalLady said:


> They were easy for me! I fed them and cleaned them and that was that lol.


Hi!  Were you able to "give and take" with them? I mean: could one cuddle them, for example? For some reason, I do not think so. Appreciate an answer, thank you.


----------



## AnimalLady

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi!  Were you able to "give and take" with them? I mean: could one cuddle them, for example? For some reason, I do not think so. Appreciate an answer, thank you.



Every time I tried to cuddle them I got bit! LOL! BUT in their defense I was only like 12 and I might not have been super gentle. I wasnt mean either, but i wasnt patient and didnt understand that part... ya know? I'm sure now it would be easier and more fun.

I like guinea pigs more than hamsters though, those things are super cute and pretty friendly!!


----------



## Gillian M

AnimalLady said:


> Every time I tried to cuddle them I got bit! LOL! BUT in their defense I was only like 12 and I might not have been super gentle. I wasnt mean either, but i wasnt patient and didnt understand that part... ya know? I'm sure now it would be easier and more fun.
> 
> I like guinea pigs more than hamsters though, those things are super cute and pretty friendly!!


They'd bite you...wow!! That sounds frightening.


----------



## AnimalLady

Gillian Moore said:


> They'd bite you...wow!! That sounds frightening.


Love nibbles lol!!!


----------



## Kristin NIcole

When I was in grade school they had gerbils in the classroom. At the end of the year, I was picked to take both (male and female) home. SO THRILLED!! The female was actually pregnant, and within a day of having her babies, they started to disappear. I was only 10 or so, and I was frantic trying to figure out what was happening. My mom realized she was eating her young, and explained that nature is cruel sometimes. The mama ate the whole litter. Well, I tried to love my little one even though I was certain she was insane, until one morning the following week I checked on her and she had eaten the male. Only his tail was sticking out of her mouth. She was enormous. I was so horrified and heartbroken. I will never forget that feeling - and it was 35 years ago. The mama gerbil passed away later that day and we never got another one. Even after all this time, I wonder if there was something I should have done. The things that haunt us, huh? (Sorry to hijack your thread, I just never talk to anyone who has gerbils.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I had a similar experience to this!
> I had 2 Russian dwarf hamsters (aero and nibbles) and the woman at the pet shop told me they like having company.
> After a year, they started to fight.
> One night it was so bad that I got my mum and they were attacking each other. They in the shape of a ball and it was really hard to split them up.
> 
> Aero had scratched all down his neck and a deep cut on his face, he was bleeding a bit but he lived!
> 
> Moral of the story, don't trust pet shops!


Or hamsters.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I have cheddar some food and put a natural dried mix on top. He took a bit in his mouth and ran away. He was like a dog with a ball!
> He then started to dig:
> View attachment 156008
> 
> And disappeared moments later into this hole:
> View attachment 156009


Heading for Australia, no doubt.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristin NIcole said:


> When I was in grade school they had gerbils in the classroom. At the end of the year, I was picked to take both (male and female) home. SO THRILLED!! The female was actually pregnant, and within a day of having her babies, they started to disappear. I was only 10 or so, and I was frantic trying to figure out what was happening. My mom realized she was eating her young, and explained that nature is cruel sometimes. The mama ate the whole litter. Well, I tried to love my little one even though I was certain she was insane, until one morning the following week I checked on her and she had eaten the male. Only his tail was sticking out of her mouth. She was enormous. I was so horrified and heartbroken. I will never forget that feeling - and it was 35 years ago. The mama gerbil passed away later that day and we never got another one. Even after all this time, I wonder if there was something I should have done. The things that haunt us, huh? (Sorry to hijack your thread, I just never talk to anyone who has gerbils.)


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi!  Were you able to "give and take" with them? I mean: could one cuddle them, for example? For some reason, I do not think so. Appreciate an answer, thank you.


If you do get a hamster, they can take some time to tame and if get a Syrian if I were you, they bite less and are easier to hold. Hamsters are easy to care for.
However, they only live around 2/3 years. Also they will probably only be awake late evening/night.
Hamsters are great but in my opinion gerbils are better for someone that wants to cuddle as they love to come out and rarely bite. Also love to explore and rarely need taming. 

I'll be happy to answer any questions of you want to ask


----------



## Prairie Mom

oh man...I adore Cheddar! And I adore YOU for how well you care for him


----------



## spud's_mum

Prairie Mom said:


> oh man...I adore Cheddar! And I adore YOU for how well you care for him


Thank you 
I try my best but having to be a tough mummy at the moment as I'm changing his food to a healthier one.
Of course, he prefers the unhealthy one so I'm mixing the 2 and not feeding him until he's eaten it.
It's for the best but I feel so mean


----------



## Prairie Mom

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you
> I try my best but having to be a tough mummy at the moment as I'm changing his food to a healthier one.
> Of course, he prefers the unhealthy one so I'm mixing the 2 and not feeding him until he's eaten it.
> It's for the best but I feel so mean


You're doing it like a Pro'!  Keep it up


----------



## spud's_mum

Well I went to the pet shop and ended up getting some millet.
Hope he likes it as we've got a whole bag of the stuff!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Well I went to the pet shop and ended up getting some millet.
> Hope he likes it as we've got a whole bag of the stuff!
> View attachment 156140


My bet is he'll attack it like he hasn't been fed for a month.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My bet is he'll attack it like he hasn't been fed for a month.


I hope so!


----------



## spud's_mum

well I've put one in but he's sleeping so I'm not sure if he likes it yet.


----------



## spud's_mum

Well he seems to like it


----------



## spud's_mum

My next project... 


I call it... 
Mission Get cheddar a massive cage that can barely fit into my room 

It's a rabbit/ Guinea pig cage but it's perfect for gerbils!

It's 98x58x61cm (L, W, H) 
It's around £110. I'll have to save up and convince my parents to let me get it. It would hang off of the crate that the currant cage is on at the moment but that wouldn't madder that much.
I'm sure moaning at my parents 24/7 will make them let me buy it


----------



## spud's_mum

Not my pic but here is someone that is using it for 3 gerbils.


----------



## waretrop

I had one of these many years ago. It didn't come with a top and it was on wheels. Very nice. I had a screen lid made. It was so large that the guy made it in 2 parts and they hooked together once you got them on the top frame. I loved it. I think it was 3' X 3' or 4' X 4'.


----------



## spud's_mum

waretrop said:


> I had one of these many years ago. It didn't come with a top and it was on wheels. Very nice. I had a screen lid made. It was so large that the guy made it in 2 parts and they hooked together once you got them on the top frame. I loved it. I think it was 3' X 3' or 4' X 4'.


I would go for the even larger one but I have no hope of fitting Irvin my room!
I hope I can get this one, it will be much nicer for him


----------



## spud's_mum

'Irvin' was meant to say 'it in'


----------



## spud's_mum

If I get this cage (+better bedding and accessories) it all works out around £140 so not too bad but I will need to work for some money.


----------



## AnimalLady

Cheddar makes me want a gerbil! He's so cute!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

AnimalLady said:


> Cheddar makes me want a gerbil! He's so cute!!!


He sure is a character 
He makes me want more gerbils! 
I'm going to become a mad animal lady!


----------



## AnimalLady

spudthetortoise said:


> He sure is a character
> He makes me want more gerbils!
> I'm going to become a mad animal lady!


LOL! I love it.. but be careful.. if they're anything like rabbits, you will become the mad animal lady!!! hahaha!


----------



## spud's_mum

AnimalLady said:


> LOL! I love it.. but be careful.. if they're anything like rabbits, you will become the mad animal lady!!! hahaha!


I love rabbits and would really like a Netherlands dwarf. 
My friends bunny was so snugly!

I don't think monty would appreciate a rabbit hopping around though!


----------



## spud's_mum

Well I just found £10 in my money box so only £30 to go. 
ILL GET THERE!


----------



## spud's_mum

Apparently the cage I want could house 16 gerbils (according to the us guidelines) as it is around 80 gallons.
... Cheddars going to get lost in it! 

I would try and introduce some youngsters but he's been alone for ages and if they don't like each other I have to keep 2 cages.


----------



## Gillian M

AnimalLady said:


> Cheddar makes me want a gerbil! He's so cute!!!


Me too. I've lately been thinking of getting one.


----------



## Gillian M

So sweet!


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Me too. I've lately been thinking of getting one.


I've been thinking of more names in case I get more.
I thought of the cutest girl names:
Pip and squeak


----------



## spud's_mum

Digging under the coconut 


Then he notices my hand


----------



## spud's_mum

Well I put cheddar in an old dolls house.






Then he trashed the table and threw all the food on the floor


----------



## spud's_mum

Sorry that some pics are blurry by the way


----------



## Yvonne G

That's so cute! I love the bathtub picture.


----------



## spud's_mum

Yvonne G said:


> That's so cute! I love the bathtub picture.


Thanks.
All it takes is a sunflower seed haha


----------



## spud's_mum

Got more chinchilla sand 
Expensive stuff, £5 a carton but it lasts quite well so I guess it's worth it


----------



## spud's_mum




----------



## spud's_mum

Me: 'It's late and I need to get to sleep'
Cheddar: *chews bars*
Me: *looks at him*
Me: opens cage and plays with cheddar for ages.
Me: *wakes up and moans about being tired*

Yup. Pretty much sums my evenings up.


----------



## spud's_mum

awe he has sand on his nose!


----------



## spud's_mum

Posing for me on the bridge


----------



## spud's_mum

I was taking some pics...


And then he noticed...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> My next project...
> View attachment 156206
> 
> I call it...
> Mission Get cheddar a massive cage that can barely fit into my room
> 
> It's a rabbit/ Guinea pig cage but it's perfect for gerbils!
> 
> It's 98x58x61cm (L, W, H)
> It's around £110. I'll have to save up and convince my parents to let me get it. It would hang off of the crate that the currant cage is on at the moment but that wouldn't madder that much.
> I'm sure moaning at my parents 24/7 will make them let me buy it


That is pretty expensive!!!!! 
Good luck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I've been thinking of more names in case I get more.
> I thought of the cutest girl names:
> Pip and squeak


Lots of other cheese names available.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Well I put cheddar in an old dolls house.
> View attachment 156433
> 
> View attachment 156434
> 
> View attachment 156435
> 
> Then he trashed the table and threw all the food on the floor
> View attachment 156436
> 
> View attachment 156437
> 
> View attachment 156438
> 
> View attachment 156439
> 
> View attachment 156441
> 
> View attachment 156442
> 
> View attachment 156443
> 
> View attachment 156444


That is a wonderful series of photographs!
Adorable.
I think we should write a new version of "Goldilocks".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Me: 'It's late and I need to get to sleep'
> Cheddar: *chews bars*
> Me: *looks at him*
> Me: opens cage and plays with cheddar for ages.
> Me: *wakes up and moans about being tired*
> 
> Yup. Pretty much sums my evenings up.


Wifey's the same.


----------



## Rutibegga

Gillian Moore said:


> Great to hear that they like company, unlike torts that only run for food.  One cannot really give and take with a tort, cannot train a tort, cannot train them to do anything.



I don't know that this is entirely true--there was a video floating around here of a zookeeper doing target training with a redfoot tortoise. They can definitely learn routines: mine knows that after soak he gets breakfast and the humans = snacks.


----------



## Gillian M

Rutibegga said:


> I don't know that this is entirely true--there was a video floating around here of a zookeeper doing target training with a redfoot tortoise. They can definitely learn routines: mine knows that after soak he gets breakfast and the humans = snacks.


There are "exceptions to each and every rule."


----------



## Rutibegga

Gillian Moore said:


> There are "exceptions to each and every rule."



I wonder though: are torts "not trainable" or are they like cats--unwilling to bend to anyone else's will?


----------



## Gillian M

Rutibegga said:


> I wonder though: are torts "not trainable" or are they like cats--unwilling to bend to anyone else's will?


I posted a thread as far as training torts is concerned; after I tried uselessly to train *OLI * not to go into my bedroom, uselessly. In short, I was told that they *cannot* be trained, and that they only run for food. Too bad.


----------



## spud's_mum

Handsome cheds 


Awe lil cheddar paw


----------



## spud's_mum

You can see his tiny eyelashes in the first pic 

I need to get some more pics of spud but by the time I'm home from school he's normally asleep or I have work to do  I'll get more pics at the weekend


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Handsome cheds
> View attachment 156872
> 
> Awe lil cheddar paw
> View attachment 156873


His feet are really wonderful!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> His feet are really wonderful!!!!


I know right. They are really powerful so he can jump really high.
His front paws are really small though and his claws are getting really long at the front, one is even curling over. I need to get some rocks for him to climb on and scratch them down. I will have to cut the really long one but it's so hard holding him still!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I know right. They are really powerful so he can jump really high.
> His front paws are really small though and his claws are getting really long at the front, one is even curling over. I need to get some rocks for him to climb on and scratch them down. I will have to cut the really long one but it's so hard holding him still!


I can imagine!
Good luck with that.


----------



## spud's_mum

WOOOHOOO!
I'm going to the pet shop!
Have you ever seen a teenager so happy to go to a pet shop?


----------



## spud's_mum

I got cheddar a new water bottle as his other one drips a lot.
Got him an eco friendly glass one with a little carrot level indicator 
Also got him a hanging toy and a natural mix to put on top of his food 

Looked for things for spud but they don't do many reptile bits at the shop I went to 

Monty got some rawhide and chicken treats


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> WOOOHOOO!
> I'm going to the pet shop!
> Have you ever seen a teenager so happy to go to a pet shop?


Yep.
Me, when I was one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 157041
> 
> I got cheddar a new water bottle as his other one drips a lot.
> Got him an eco friendly glass one with a little carrot level indicator
> Also got him a hanging toy and a natural mix to put on top of his food
> 
> Looked for things for spud but they don't do many reptile bits at the shop I went to
> 
> Monty got some rawhide and chicken treats


Great for Cheddar and Monty! 
Poor Spud.


----------



## spud's_mum

Going to have to take the bottle back as it leeks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Going to have to take the bottle back as it leeks



How annoying!


----------



## spud's_mum

Trying to keep up with his tube addiction 

And here's the new hanging you I got him 


What happens when he runs out of cardboard tubes


----------



## spud's_mum

tuuuubbbeeeeee!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cheddar is a very happy little guy.
And rather spoiled!


----------



## spud's_mum

Just about to clean cheddar and feed him but stopped off for a photo shoot


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Evening, Cheddar, you're looking rather gorgeous this evening.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Cheddar, you're looking rather gorgeous this evening.


 He's got a little molt like on his head.
His winter coat is coming!


(You can faintly see the triangle molt likes on his head in the pics  )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> He's got a little molt like on his head.
> His winter coat is coming!
> View attachment 157309
> 
> (You can faintly see the triangle molt likes on his head in the pics  )


Yeah, just about.
He'll need that winter coat in England!


----------



## spud's_mum

Awe caught him grooming himself


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Awe caught him grooming himself
> View attachment 157407


Not eating ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not eating ?


Nope, licking his paws to wash his fur


----------



## Prairie Mom

Just sending my love and sympathies to you and beloved little Cheddar. He was such a special little guy and you gave him the best and most amazing life a creature could ever hope for! We're all feeling a little Cheddar shaped hole in our hearts today Wishing Peace and comfort enter your heart!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Thank you for your kind words. 
He will forever be alive in my memories.

I'll never find another pal like him.

Just gave him a last kiss and cuddle before closing him in a box. 

I love you and always will my little cheddar.
Heaven gained another angel tonight.
He is now reunited with his brother.
I was blessed to have him.


----------



## dmmj

I have no doubt in my mind cheddar was very well loved.

 Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge

when an animal dies who is especially close to someone here that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge.there are meadows & hills for all our special friends so they can run and play together.they have plenty of food and water and sunshine so our friends are warm and comfortable.

all the animals that have been ill or old have been restored to health and vigorr.those who were hurt or maimed are made strong and  whole again.just as we remember them in our memories of days gone by.the animals are happy and content except for one small thing they each miss someone very special who had to be left behind.

they all run and play together but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. his bright eyes are intent his eager body quivers. suddenly he begins to run from the group flying over the green grass his leg carrying him faster and faster.

you have been spotted when you and your special friend finally meet you cling together in joyous reunion never to be parted again. the happy kisses rain upon your face. your hand again caress the beloved head and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your beloved pet so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.......


----------



## 4jean

I'm so sorry to hear the news about Cheddar. I so enjoyed your posts and pictures, and felt like I knew him personally. It is so hard to lose a pet. I'm so sorry. 

Blessed are those who love the furry and feathered (and scaled) for they shall never be friendless.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

You know how upset I am by this. 
He was something unique and treated with great love. 
Thanks again for sharing him with us on this thread.


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> I have no doubt in my mind cheddar was very well loved.
> 
> Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge
> 
> when an animal dies who is especially close to someone here that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge.there are meadows & hills for all our special friends so they can run and play together.they have plenty of food and water and sunshine so our friends are warm and comfortable.
> 
> all the animals that have been ill or old have been restored to health and vigorr.those who were hurt or maimed are made strong and  whole again.just as we remember them in our memories of days come by.the animals are happy and content except for one small thing they each miss someone very special who had to be left behind.
> 
> they all run and play together but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. his bride eyes are intent his eager body quivers. suddenly he begins to run from the group flying over the green grass his leg carrying him faster and faster.
> 
> you have been spotted when you and your special friend finally meet you clean together in joyous reunion never to be parted again. the happy kisses rain upon your face. your hand again caress the beloved head and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your beloved pet so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.
> 
> Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.......


David is always so thoughtful Love that he shared this poem on your thread! He's written an adaptation for tortoises that's pretty neat.

Hope you're doing alright today @spudthetortoise !


----------



## spud's_mum

thank you all for your kind words, it really is appreciated.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> thank you all for your kind words, it really is appreciated.


Once again, sorry, extremely sorry about Cheddar. 

If you need to talk, I am all *listening ears*. 

Please let me know you are fine, *asap*.


----------



## Rutibegga

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear about Cheddar. He was such a cute little guy. I know he was spoiled rotten and happy; you gave him a terrific life. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pearly

Hi Spud's Mom, I have heard the sad news and just wanted to drop you a note to say how sorry I am for your loss. So many of us enjoy your pet threads, so thank you for sharing your pets with us. It is very obvious that you are caring and dedicated pet owner. Your little Cheddar is over the Rainbow Bridge now telling other pets over there how wonderful his Mom was to him. Let your heart grieve but be comforted by always remembering that your contributed to the Great Circle of life by by loving and giving best care to your little Cheddar sending you warm hugs from Texas


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Most pets never receive love or attention like that.
You should be left with only happy memories.
I have many hamster memories from my childhood. I know cheddar wasn't a hamster, but the faces remind me of them.


----------



## spud's_mum

I was finally strong enough the go over this thread again tonight.
I don't think we really realise quite how lucky We are to have something until we loose it.

Damn I miss that little guy, just like all the others.
I could really do with a little cheddar hug right now as I'm lying I'll in bed.

I promised myself I wouldn't cry but I failed.

I wonder what he's doing up in heaven right now... Probably making a mess and eating Cheerios :,) 

Thank you all again for your support.
We will all miss him and I am glad he was able to bring joy to our lives.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Are you ill ?
oh, dear, just before Christmas!! 
It's good to cry. Cheddar was worth a few tears. 
He was lovely and i miss him, too. 
but we have all these photos and peoples comments as well as you loving remarks. 
he was a happy little fellow.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you ill ?
> oh, dear, just before Christmas!!
> It's good to cry. Cheddar was worth a few tears.
> He was lovely and i miss him, too.
> but we have all these photos and peoples comments as well as you loving remarks.
> he was a happy little fellow.


Yeah, I'm ill 
Have been for a few days.
Think I've developed tonsillitis and I've also got ulcers in my mouth which isn't comfortable either 

I do t want to be ill on Christmas!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, I'm ill
> Have been for a few days.
> Think I've developed tonsillitis and I've also got ulcers in my mouth which isn't comfortable either
> 
> I do t want to be ill on Christmas!


How awful! 
What rotten luck, you really should go to the doctor!


----------



## 4jean

I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## spud's_mum

Most of you know that I've recently purchased some new little girlies.

One thing I'd like to make clear is:
I AM NOT IN ANY SHAPE OR FORM TRYING TO REPLACE ANY OF MY PREVIOUS COMPANIONS.

I do miss the way cheddar used to climb out of the cage. He was always special and was this tame since day one.

My new little ones aren't as tame but we are teaching them to trust us and they are now happily sitting on our hands. (Not so sure about being picked up though!)

Anyway, if you'd like to meet them then they have a thread called 'Pip and Squeak's thread' 

May the memories cheddar and all the others over the rainbow bridge forever live on in our hearts and may we enjoy all the animals that we are blessed with today.


----------

